# Import from Google Experience Launcher



## g_what (Oct 12, 2011)

On my GNex I was using Nova and loved it. When I upgraded to the Nexus 5 I decided to give the GEL a run for awhile to see how I would like it. It's nice, but I want to move back to Nova (I miss the customization). I have my home screen set up the way I like it, so I would like to simply import the layout in to Nova. However, Nova does not seem to be able to import from GEL. I tried Apex also (import to Apex then import from Apex to Nova) and Apex also can't import from the GEL. These are the only two launchers I have tried (I figure if these two behemoths can't then none of the others can). Does anyone know why I am having this issue or a way to resolve it?

I understand in the time I have taken to try different solutions and post here I could have manually set up my home screen in Nova. However, it is the principle that is driving me to find a solution. Plus, this may be useful for others in the future.

Thanks for any assistance.

TLDR: How do you (or is it possible to) import layout from Google Experience Launcher in to another launcher?


----------

